# Home Visit needed, Defuniak Springs, FL



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama needs a home visit done in Defuniak Springs, FL. Anyone near there that can do a home check? 

PM me, please if you can help.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

where is that? i did a google map search and it came up with a Defuniak Springs Street in Starke.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never heard of it, but found out it is located in the Panhandle, in Walton County. Too far of a drive for me, sorry.









http://florida.hometownlocator.com/maps/CountyMap,CFIPS,131,c,Walton.cfm

http://florida.hometownlocator.com/zip-codes/data,zipcode,32433.cfm


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks for checking. Maybe an offer will come through.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

De Funiak is in the panhandle just north of Destin. I know a lady who lives right near there. She is an amazing person and animal lover. She is, however, not associated with GS rescue. If you would like me to contact her and pass on your contact info I would be happy to do it!!!!


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

I just thought of someone that lives about 30 minutes away in Florala. I am checking with him first. I will let you know, Angie. Thanks.


----------

